# Raven Hybrid Riding Lawn Mower / Generator / ATV



## BrianK (Mar 28, 2013)

I just saw one of these at Lowes. Looks like an interesting concept but unfortunately it also looks like cheap Chinese junk.


*The Lowes Raven Hybrid Riding Lawn Mower / Generator / ATV – Power Player*

Published on March 8, 2013 by Dan Maxey in Lawn And Garden, Tools



As you all know we love tractors, riders, mowers and pretty much anything that you can put gas in and goes vroom. While researching for some upcoming lawn and garden reviews I came across the Raven mower on Youtube. From the video it looks innovative and a good solution for almost anyone. It looks like an ATV and runs off of genset technology that has been proven to reduce fuel consumption in locomotives. Basically it is a 12.5 hp gas engine that is connected to an electric generator, the electricity then powers the wheel and mower motors. It eliminates the need for inefficient squeaky belts, has more power than most riders and is more fuel efficient . Another bonus is that since it is a generator, a panel under the seat gives you 7000W of power. Currently it only has 120V output and rumor has it that next year’s model will see a 240V plug also. Now you can take power everywhere around the yard and even take it camping. LED headlights and aggressive styling make most guys drool over this thing. You will be grabbing a lot of attention in the neighborhood.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 28, 2013)

saw one at lowes the other day, dude its bad azz! 3K price tag, but i have to admit, i was drooling all over it


----------



## ScotO (Mar 28, 2013)

I like the concept.....I hate the looks of it, though.  And Brian, if it's in Lowe's, its most likely cheap junk......
But maybe some of the big boys will come up with a REAL version of this tractor.  I'd be into buying a good version of a machine like this.  I think this one is made by Husqvarna-owned company, but it's not a high-end machine.


----------



## fossil (Mar 28, 2013)

I think the concept has merit.  If this thing succeeds commercially, competing units will come to market from other manufacturers.  Rick


----------



## BrianK (Mar 28, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I like the concept.....I hate the looks of it, though.  And Brian, if it's in Lowe's, its most likely cheap junk......
> But maybe some of the big boys will come up with a REAL version of this tractor.  I'd be into buying a good version of a machine like this.  I think this one is made by Husqvarna-owned company, but it's not a high-end machine.



Imagine a good quality unit like this - with an electric log splitter towed behind it.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 28, 2013)

Since when are drive belts "inefficient"? They are close to zero loss when adjusted correctly and having not worn out pulleys or belts.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 28, 2013)

BrianK said:


> Imagine a good quality unit like this - with an electric log splitter towed behind it.


 
What would be the advantage? You still are running a gas engine (a relatively big one) to power the splitter. Unless it's an inverter type generator (doubtful in a unit priced like the Raven is) you're going to burn more fuel than a spiltter with it's own engine.

My chief concern with the Raven is the support. Unless there is already a parts and service support network set up, the first couple of years with this unit will be rough. Even if the concept proves good, it may not survive the bad rap it receives from a poor support strategy.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 29, 2013)

From the same web page:

*Sales Stop:*
While researching for this article I found out that the Raven was on a sales stoppage or a quality audit.  I called around to a few stores and got the same response, they have stopped selling them due to quality issues.  This is not the greatest start for the RAVEN, but hey the Boeing 787 is still grounded due to battery problems.  As with any new technology there are bugs to be worked out and early adopters will experience some glitches, that is the cost for having the coolest rider on the block.
There is no doubt that this is a great concept and design.  Although Chinese parts could be its downfall and only time will tell.  The Raven has changed backyard America forever and other manufacturers are sure to follow suite.  When the bugs get worked out we might purchase a Raven and give you a full in action review.


----------



## Circus (Mar 29, 2013)

No mow grass
http://www.prairienursery.com/store/product_no_mow_info_nomow-lawn-seed-mix-p-303.html


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 29, 2013)

Circus said:


> No mow grass
> http://www.prairienursery.com/store/product_no_mow_info_nomow-lawn-seed-mix-p-303.html


 

dont want that stuff, wouldnt be able to tell where to drive my mower . i enjoy mowing the yard , love the smell of fresh cut grass, not to mention my mower has a cup holder and my trailer is big enough to hold a cooler. i usually run the mower at its slowest speed so i make sure i cut every blade of grass


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 29, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> dont want that stuff, wouldnt be able to tell where to drive my mower . i enjoy mowing the yard , love the smell of fresh cut grass, not to mention my mower has a cup holder and my trailer is big enough to hold a cooler. i usually run the mower at its slowest speed so i make sure i cut every blade of grass



Yep.. I love cutting grass. Mine came with a Cooler large enough to hold a 4 pack with ice  Love it. 

As for the Raven. If it does "Catch" and Big names start to manufacture them, then I see a great future for these "Hybrid" machines. But I dont see this model doing particularly well. My opinion. 

I have an ATV, a genny, and a nice Mower... It would be nice to have an all in one. But that means less "Toys"


----------



## mellow (Mar 29, 2013)

I see this would be cool for running corded things like saws and other power tools if you already do not have a genset or are to lazy to take them out in the field with you.

I hopped on the demo one a few weeks ago and loved it,  but that price tag brought me back to reality.


----------



## Former Farmer (Mar 29, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> I have an ATV, a genny, and a nice Mower... It would be nice to have an all in one. But that means less "Toys"


 
Yea, but then you would have room for more NEW toys.


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 29, 2013)

Former Farmer said:


> Yea, but then you would have room for more NEW toys.



True... But I vote quality over quantity. My Mower costs what 5 of those Ravens cost  I'd still rather have my 1 mower than 5 of those contraptions


----------



## Former Farmer (Mar 30, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> True... But I vote quality over quantity. My Mower costs what 5 of those Ravens cost  I'd still rather have my 1 mower than 5 of those contraptions


 
Agreed.  And I thought that I have a lot stuck into my mower, a 60" Gravely ZTR.   Just what are you using there Dex?


----------



## greg13 (Mar 30, 2013)

I am kind'a surprised that no one has revived the old GE Electrak yet, I think they were just ahead of their time. 
For those that never heard of them   http://www.elec-trak.org/


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 30, 2013)

Former Farmer said:


> Agreed.  And I thought that I have a lot stuck into my mower, a 60" Gravely ZTR.   Just what are you using there Dex?



A Dixie Chopper 3374 Excalibur (33 HP / 74" Deck). It gets it done in a hurry!


----------



## begreen (Mar 31, 2013)

I like the electric drive, but the Raven need AWD for me to consider it and the mower deck should raise high enough for field mowing. Then it would be quite useful for our hilly yard.


----------



## lukem (Mar 31, 2013)

Usually the tool that does everything does nothing well. Pass.

ATV with turf tires?  I don't see that working out well in mud and snow...so it's not really an ATV...is it?  Really need 4wd drive to get through the nasty stuff.

Mower with a bouncy suspension?  I want my mower to ride like a go-cart so it will stick to hillsides without feeling like you are going to roll it... and keep the deck on the turf evenly at all times...if the deck is bouncing up and down your cut quality is going to suffer considerably.

12.5HP genset?  Sounds thirsty if you're just trying to keep bare essentials going.


----------



## mr.fixit (Mar 31, 2013)

greg13 said:


> I am kind'a surprised that no one has revived the old GE Electrak yet, I think they were just ahead of their time.
> For those that never heard of them http://www.elec-trak.org/


The original still going strong after 40 years.


----------



## George Gowen (Apr 22, 2013)

begreen said:


> I like the electric drive, but the Raven need AWD for me to consider it and the mower deck should raise high enough for field mowing. Then it would be quite useful for our hilly yard.


 
I bought a Raven and it was delivered dead. No Battery charge at all. And Lowes is not really in the service business. Sorry returning it. Looked very cool and and I was hoping for excellent load of wood towing.


----------



## BrianK (Apr 22, 2013)

George Gowen said:


> I bought a Raven and it was delivered dead. No Battery charge at all. And Lowes is not really in the service business. Sorry returning it. Looked very cool and and I was hoping for excellent load of wood towing.


 
Thanks for the input George, sorry to hear about the trouble.

For others who may have been looking into these:



> *Lowes Raven Hybrid Mower- Down for Count*
> 
> Published on April 21, 2013 by Dan Maxey in Lawn And Garden
> 
> ...


----------



## begreen (Apr 22, 2013)

That pretty much puts a nail in it. Thanks for the update.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 22, 2013)

Seems cool, just to much going on for me at this point. Problem with letting one motor doing all the work is one motor doing all the work. But if I was under an acre I would think about this unit.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 22, 2013)

I would not be interested in this at all . . . like Lukem, I have found that often when something tries to be a multi "tool" it ends up doing a lot of things . . . but none of it particularly well.

If I saw someone trying to navigate the true ATV trails around here I would laugh . . . mainly because while it may kind of, sort of look like an ATV it would not do well on actual trails . . .


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 22, 2013)

Relatively unknown manufacturer.
Brand new design/concept.
Components sourced overseas
Built exclusively for a mass-retailer and to a price point I'm sure.

I think the results here were as predictable as heat in August.  
I've seen hybrid designs work but most are $30K+ machines mowing golf courses day in and day out.


----------



## billb3 (Apr 22, 2013)

Getting a blade to fall off isn't terribly difficult.


----------

